# How does a Hyatt exchange with II work?



## DeniseM (May 27, 2022)

As you know I am a new Hyatt owner.  I have a 60 day window that ends Sept. 16, to make a Hyatt reservation for this year, and I'm not seeing anything except very short stays in Tahoe.  I am seeing some good exchange availability for various resorts in II. 

When is my deadline to deposit my 2022 points with II?
Is there a formal deposit procedure, or do I just make the exchange on II on my Hyatt Acct. and the deposit is automatic?
How long will the deposit be good?
What else do I need to know?


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

I always call Go-Hyatt and ask whoever answers to drop my points into Interval. You can do that the minute your points become active. I don't remember how close to your week you can go -- it's been awhile. I'd like to say you can deposit right up until when your week starts. But that seems rather unfair. If you call Go-Hyatt to deposit, please ask if there's a deadline and let us know.

As for exchanging, only three numbers matter: 1300, 870 and 430 -- those are the peak points for a 2 bd, 1 bd and studio. It *can* be less. But usually it isn't. Since II points are good for two years from your week, my strategy is to deposit 100% one year, and then see if there's any Hyatt inventory I want the following year -- this allows me to mix and match fairly well.

I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I am constantly receiving II "free" accommodation certificates. They're usually worthless -- places I don't want to go during times I don't want to go there. But occasionally I luck out and grab a San Francisco week for $250 in fees.


----------



## echino (May 27, 2022)

If your 2022 points are in LCUP, those cannot be used for II. Hyatt internal only, within 60 days only.


----------



## DAman (May 27, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> As you know I am a new Hyatt owner.  I have a 60 day window that ends Sept. 16, to make a Hyatt reservation for this year, and I'm not seeing anything except very short stays in Tahoe.  I am seeing some good exchange availability for various resorts in II.
> 
> When is my deadline to deposit my 2022 points with II?
> Is there a formal deposit procedure, or do I just make the exchange on II on my Hyatt Acct. and the deposit is automatic?
> ...


Go to My Account. Then Account Summary on the HRC website. You will find all the dates there for your points.
Is your 60 day window because your points are LCUP? If so those points may only be used for HRC properties. 
The deadline to deposit your points to EEE for Interval use is four months before your 2022  week. 
Hyatt is very helpful sending out emails about various point deadlines.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

The worst thing about the Hyatt system is all the screwy acronyms.

Limited Club Use Period means, "You blew past your deadline to do anything but we don't want you to feel cheated, so we'll let you exchange for stuff that wasn't likely to be reserved anyway."

Yes, if your points have expired (LCUP) they can only be used in the Hyatt system with the 60-day restriction. Keep checking the website, multiple times each day, to see if anything has popped up due to a cancellation.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

DAman said:


> *The deadline to deposit your points to EEE for Interval use is four months before your 2022  week.*



Thanks for posting that. Am I correct that in the distant past, there was essentially no deadline? It's been a very long time since I've had to consider deadlines.


----------



## dsmrp (May 27, 2022)

echino said:


> If your 2022 points are in LCUP, those cannot be used for II. Hyatt internal only, within 60 days only.


Sadly true, since I think Denise had week 11.

However Denise, since you're a new owner, call Hyatt asap, 800-GO-HYATT. Ask if they'll make an exception to let you make an II trade, ( e.g. put points into EEE) because the former owner had missed all the deadlines.
Will need manager approval.
Hyatt CS, pre-Marriott, was very helpful when I was in a similar situation. They are still pretty good, but front-line staff are a little more constrained by rules.


----------



## DAman (May 27, 2022)

Highlands Inn has available units. 
When I bought my units I had a similar issue with LCUP points. I was able to use most of them in Carmel.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (May 28, 2022)

echino said:


> If your 2022 points are in LCUP, those cannot be used for II. Hyatt internal only, within 60 days only.



Fwiw... I recently transferred 1,300 points, of which 800 was in RCUP... and they transferred over.... 
picked up a 2 bedroom at the Westin in Cabo during spring break.... good trade (imo)


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2022)

So I talked to a helpful person at Hyatt today, and they will allow a one-time exception for me to make an Interval Exchange with my LCUP points, however, I have to make the exchange over the phone with Hyatt. 

And I paid my 2023 maintenance fee, so I can use my 2023 points right away (my fixed week date is Mar. 18.)

*Does that sound right?*


----------



## Pathways (Jun 1, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> So I talked to a helpful person at Hyatt today, and they will allow a one-time exception for me to make an Interval Exchange with my LCUP points, however, I have to make the exchange over the phone with Hyatt.
> 
> And I paid my 2023 maintenance fee, so I can use my 2023 points right away (my fixed week date is Mar. 18.)
> 
> *Does that sound right?*


It does.  If you don't have a place to go, choose a resort(s) from 2023 or 2024, a far out in II as there is a unit matching your points. A 2 bed, multiple 1 beds, whatever your point total is, then get EPLUS. Then you will have lots of time to get the actual week you want.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2022)

So you are saying that I can make the exchange over the phone with the Hyatt Rep, and then log into my account and add EPLUS online in a separate transaction?


----------



## echino (Jun 1, 2022)

Ideally exchange for something you'll use. Find somethin online in II, then call Hyatt to make the exchange.

If there is nothing in II inventory that you like, choose any 2br week 2 years into the future that will cost 1,300 points and make an exchange by phone. Leave 100 points to expire. Then log in to your II account and purchase ePlus. You will then be able to retrade for any available week in II with a check in date up to 1 year after that initial placeholder exchange, so up to 3 years from today.

The downside is you cannot put an ongoing request. You will have to search II manually.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 1, 2022)

echino said:


> Leave 100 points to expire.



I don't know if this applies. But in the past we have used studio mid-week stays in Sedona/Carmel/Colorado to burn leftover points. Some years, we get it down to 20-30 wasted. (1880 doesn't factor into much that doesn't leave remainders.)


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank you so much!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2022)

I exchanged for Marriott's Grande Chateu in Las Vegas, and the Hyatt Rep. offered me EPLUS while I was on the phone.

THANK YOU, Hyatt Tuggers!


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 1, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> I exchanged for Marriott's Grande Chateu in Las Vegas, and the Hyatt Rep. offered me EPLUS while I was on the phone.
> 
> THANK YOU, Hyatt Tuggers!


That is so awesome congratulations!!


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 6, 2022)

This may be a silly question but once you deposit your HRC points into interval, are you able to use those points to rebook an HRC property?  Based on what is see in the FAQs sticky post the answer is no but I wanted to double check to see if HRC owners who have deposited points with Interval could grab a sighting on short notice.


----------



## echino (Jun 6, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> This may be a silly question but once you deposit your HRC points into interval, are you able to use those points to rebook an HRC property?  Based on what is see in the FAQs sticky post the answer is no but I wanted to double check to see if HRC owners who have deposited points with Interval could grab a sighting on short notice.



No. Once points are in EEE, they can only be used in Interval, and all Hyatt resorts are blocked in Interval Hyatt accounts. No exchanges back to Hyatt, and even no cash getaways at Hyatt resorts.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 6, 2022)

echino said:


> No. Once points are in EEE, they can only be used in Interval, and all Hyatt resorts are blocked in Interval Hyatt accounts. No exchanges back to Hyatt, and even no cash getaways at Hyatt resorts.


Ugh, that blows!   So even if I own another non-Hyatt resort in Interval, I could not do it unless I open a separate Interval account?


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2022)

You could have multiple Interval accounts but the Hyatt Interval account is unique and cannot combined with the other Interval accounts.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Ugh, that blows!   So even if I own another non-Hyatt resort in Interval, I could not do it unless I open a separate Interval account?



The reason for this is that the Hyatt system was created by engineers and mathematicians. They thought of every possible way to game the system, and put restrictions in place.

In this case, it's "Buy a diamond week. Deposit 1300 points into Interval. Get your diamond week for 1300 point. Use the other 900 points elsewhere."

OR

"Buy a Bronze week and occasionally trade for a diamond week through Interval."

This restriction closes both loopholes. My strategy with Hyatt is to own one week and get as much as I can from it. There are other valid strategies, though.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 7, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> The reason for this is that the Hyatt system was created by engineers and mathematicians. They thought of every possible way to game the system, and put restrictions in place.
> 
> In this case, it's "Buy a diamond week. Deposit 1300 points into Interval. Get your diamond week for 1300 point. Use the other 900 points elsewhere."
> 
> ...



Yes that makes a lot of sense.  I don't see the rationale for disallowing purchases of getaway weeks though?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Yes that makes a lot of sense.  I don't see the rationale for disallowing purchases of getaway weeks though?



From their perspective you should buy another week and have more points.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2022)

Steve - With 2 timeshares, one of them not with Hyatt, you have to open 2 Interval Accts anyway, so you can use the non-Hyatt Acct. to buy getaways.

*It's not unusual to have multiple Interval Accts - I have 3:
• Hyatt
• Westin Vistana
• Generic - everything else


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 7, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Steve - With 2 timeshares, one of them not with Hyatt, you have to open 2 Interval Accts anyway, so you can use the non-Hyatt Acct. to buy getaways.
> 
> *It's not unusual to have multiple Interval Accts - I have 3:
> • Hyatt
> ...



Thanks, Denise.  I was not sure if I would open an II account for Kingsbury since you mentioned it trades best in RCI.  If the HRC trades the way I hope and Kingsbury gets us good trade value in RCI, I would have to really weigh whether it is worth paying an additional II membership fee primarily to look for getaways and last minute deals.  It probably would be worth it.  

Are 2 of your II accounts included with your Hyatt and Westin timeshares and you pay for the 3rd account?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Thanks, Denise.  I was not sure if I would open an II account for Kingsbury since you mentioned it trades best in RCI.  If the HRC trades the way I hope and Kingsbury gets us good trade value in RCI, I would have to really weigh whether it is worth paying an additional II membership fee primarily to look for getaways and last minute deals.  It probably would be worth it.
> 
> Are 2 of your II accounts included with your Hyatt and Westin timeshares and you pay for the 3rd account?



I can't speak to Westin. But you're paying for the Hyatt II membership. It's cooked into the maintenance fee and there's no way out of it. (Hence, angry SH owners.)

You can buy getaways through Interval with Hyatt. I book one every year or two -- they're better than hotel stays and can be found in cities which lack exchange options. 

You can't buy _Hyatt_ Interval Getaways with Hyatt. No buying a Getaway at HKB. (That'll be the day it's even offered as a getaway.) But you can buy Hyatt time at the HRC website -- I've never seen one and said, "worth it."


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Are 2 of your II accounts included with your Hyatt and Westin timeshares and you pay for the 3rd account?


*Yes*

The primary reason for having an RCI Acct & a II Account is that they each have different inventory, because most resorts are only affiliated with one or the other. But no need to open both, unless you are looking for something that only II offers.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 7, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I can't speak to Westin. But you're paying for the Hyatt II membership. It's cooked into the maintenance fee and there's no way out of it. (Hence, angry SH owners.)
> 
> You can buy getaways through Interval with Hyatt. I book one every year or two -- they're better than hotel stays and can be found in cities which lack exchange options.
> 
> You can't buy _Hyatt_ Interval Getaways with Hyatt. No buying a Getaway at HKB. (That'll be the day it's even offered as a getaway.) But you can buy Hyatt time at the HRC website -- I've never seen one and said, "worth it."



Thanks for pointing that out.  I can live with not being able to trade/buy back into HRC since I should have enough points to get what I want in HRC.  Ability to buy getaways in other systems should suit us well enough.  Would I be able to deposit my non-HRC TS week into my HRC II account or is my HRC II account only for my HRC timeshare?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 7, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Would I be able to deposit my non-HRC TS week into my HRC II account or is my HRC II account only for my HRC timeshare?



Only for your HRC timeshare. II works differently for Hyatt owners. We get more travel, at the expense of not being able to access Hyatt properties through interval.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 15, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> So I talked to a helpful person at Hyatt today, and they will allow a one-time exception for me to make an Interval Exchange with my LCUP points, however, I have to make the exchange over the phone with Hyatt.
> 
> And I paid my 2023 maintenance fee, so I can use my 2023 points right away (my fixed week date is Mar. 18.)
> 
> *Does that sound right?*


Hi, Denise.

How long did it take for HRC to activate your account in their system from the date your deed was recorded?  Kal is tracking this data, but I am also very interested since our HRC deed recorded on 7/12.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2022)

My deed was recorded with the county 3/23/22. My deed was recorded with Hyatt 4/21/22.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 15, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> My deed was recorded with the county 3/23/22. My deed was recorded with Hyatt 4/21/22.


Nice!  That’s pretty quick!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 23, 2022)

We may need to trade some points via II, which would be a first for us. I heard a reference to there not being a grace period, but don’t understand what that means. I believe it relates to ongoing searches, but would appreciate insights from experienced users. Thank you.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 23, 2022)

It means that if you have an ongoing search (OGS) and you get a hit, it is yours.  You cannot reverse it.  So you have to make sure your criteria are specific.

There used to be a grace period (i think it was either 24 or 48 hours).


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Does that only apply to Hyatt? I know Marriott exchanges had a grace period, but am not sure they still do.


----------

